

Fully-assembled iPhone 5 pictured side-by-side with iPhone 4 - slaven
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/31/iphone-5-pictures-leaked-iphone-4-comparison/

======
zizee
I hope no one has patented a more elongated rectangle, otherwise Apple could
be in hot water.

~~~
taligent
Seriously go and tell these stupid memes someplace else. It's not funny, witty
or insightful. It's just stupid.

~~~
zizee
Dude, grow up. One of the patents apple has sued over related to the shape of
the iphone:

 _The D’677 and D’087 patents relate to specific aspects associated with the
iPhone, namely, the design choice of a black transparent and glass-like front
surface, and the rectangular shape, rounded corners, bezel, speaker placement,
and the horizontal shape of the speaker._ †

I believe that this was rejected by the court, but Apple still tried to sue
over it. Not cool. So I will stand by my comment thank you very much and ask
you please to keep things civil on our beloved HN.

†[http://www.baxterip.com.au/about-baxter-ip-patent-
attorneys-...](http://www.baxterip.com.au/about-baxter-ip-patent-attorneys-
sydney/patent-attorney-news/preliminary-injunction-sought-by-apple-against-
samsung-galaxy-in-the-us/)

------
tehwebguy
I'm having a hard time believing Apple would put it out with the back camera
not evenly spaced from the sides. Anyone know "how confirmed" this is?

My first guess would be that it's a rejected prototype.

~~~
herval
Given all the previous models didn't have evenly spaced cameras... Why?

------
ck2
Beat you by 15 minutes ;-) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4462407>

------
AndrewKemendo
So they are slowly moving towards a smaller iPad.

------
mpg33
I guess Apple must have patented "bigger size"

------
Toshio
Photoshopped.

